# ICQ übernimmt nicht die Kontakte von Miranda



## Nightcrawler (23. April 2006)

hi leute,

wenn ich bei miranda jemand adde und ein anderes mal statt miranda icq nutze (z.B. am laptop an der uni), dann sind die kontakte,welche ich mit miranda hinzugefügt hab, nicht in icq. auch bei icq2go werden die nicht angezeigt. 

Habe bis jetzt nur die Optionen ICQ-> ICQ Kontakte -> Änderungen löschen/hinzufügen an meiner Liste auch auf dem Server durchführen.

Wenn ich das mache, kommt im fenster die Melung Kontaktx, kontakt y uws. wird gelöscht.

Ich will aber das die Konatkte aus Mirande auf meinem ICQ Server account geupdatet wird und nicht gelöscht. 

Benutze Version 0.3.4 alpha

Bin über eure Hilfe dankbar

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Grimreaper (26. April 2006)

Aktualisiere mal dein miranda. Unter Network->ICQ->Contacts gibts die Funktionen "Manage Server lists" und "Add contacts to server list when I add them to mine". Das dürfte sein was du suchst.
Ich benutze nightly builds, die Einstellung sollte aber in der 4.0.3 vorhanden sein denke ich.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

